# what car is this?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can anyone tell me what car is this?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a sentra with Lincoln LS headlights.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Uhhhhh.. looks like a foriegn 200sx


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> can anyone tell me what car is this?
> 
> Lui,
> it's exalta from the phillipines.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that what i thought...

you think them headlights will fit the P11 G20's ?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes, but doesnt the p11 have 1 piece headlights already? I think those skirts would fit the b14 and they are friggen nice.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> yes, but doesnt the p11 have 1 piece headlights already? I think those skirts would fit the b14 and they are friggen nice.



the p11's are 2 piece.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

It's an Exalta with a really nice body kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my main questions is will the headlights fit the P11 G20.

it looks like it will but ive asked some of the G20 people they are not sure either.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*IT'S A BLUEBIRD*


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup,it's an Exalta all right.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey exalta....

what car you think the headlights will fit on since you are in the PHILLIPINES


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Originally Posted by LIUSPEED
these are for the 95-99 maxima and infinity i30.

it will fit the b14 with heavy heavy modification to your body. 

Which parts of the body? because I just got my cf hood and I am willing to modify the quarter panals and my body kit but not the hood.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

quarterpanels, hood and bumper only... it's a direct B14 swap... you'll need the hood because the hood line rises above the lights, unlike the straight old B14 hood.


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

niky said:


> quarterpanels, hood and bumper only... it's a direct B14 swap... you'll need the hood because the hood line rises above the lights, unlike the straight old B14 hood.


so you are saying that I would have to modify my quarterpanels, bumper and hood to fit these lights? what would I have to do to the hood? 
Sorta confused with ... it's a direct B14 swap.....unlike the straight old B14 hood????


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

})roppedSX said:


> so you are saying that I would have to modify my quarterpanels, bumper and hood to fit these lights? what would I have to do to the hood?
> Sorta confused with ... it's a direct B14 swap.....unlike the straight old B14 hood????


He means you have to get rid of the stock hood and fenders and put on the ones from the Exalta. Not modification of the existing parts.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> hey exalta....what car you think the headlights will fit on since you are in the PHILLIPINES


It will fit only the exalta and Sentra FE B14 chassis just like me and niky have. the headlights have bolts that bolt on directly to the bumper. very different from the USDM B14


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> It will fit only the exalta and Sentra FE B14 chassis just like me and niky have. the headlights have bolts that bolt on directly to the bumper. very different from the USDM B14


I would say, if the chassis is similar, putting the Exalta front on a B14 would be as easy as putting a Silvia front on a 240. Fenders, bumper, hood, headlights, grille, and you're good to go.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn.. that alotta work to do but i guess if someone really wants it i can get it.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Nah not alot for exterior cosmetics, but the interiors will kill you... Tan Leather seats, 12 CD changer, Special reverse Blue Gauges (white during the day, blue numbers by night), Back up sensors, Sunroof, privacy shades in the back seats, wood trim, phone jack...


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

How much would it cost to have just the headlights shipped over to the states?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> How much would it cost to have just the headlights shipped over to the states?


You'd need the bumper, hood, and fenders to make it look clean.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aphex i sent you a pm.

but like justin said it requires alot of work to make it fit.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

A whole shitload of work!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dam Liu, you da man if you got access to those headlights! I live here but those headlights are damn hard and expensive to come by.


----------



## exaltasla (Nov 20, 2004)

*where did you get the photo of this white Nissan Sentra Exalta?*



LIUSPEED said:


> can anyone tell me what car is this?
> 
> where did you get the photo of this white Nissan Sentra Exalta?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woah, old thread. Is this ur car, guy?


----------



## exaltasla (Nov 20, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> woah, old thread. Is this ur car, guy?


no, my car is post by my friend here name exalta.. the red exalta..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, it sounded like you weren't too happy about your car being posted or something.


----------

